# Ankona Native SUV



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone have one or been in one? What are your thoughts? Obviously a wet ride in any kind of chop.


----------



## kneedeep (Mar 24, 2010)

go over to microskiff .com they talk about them over there


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been reading about these (on the microskiff site) and they are interesting. I'd also like to hear from any local owners.


----------



## TravelinLight (Jul 7, 2013)

I have been on a SUV 17 and it was a good ride and dry, it WAS** however the narrowest in their lineup. It was a center console and simply set up with a 30 tohatsu. Ran low 30s if I remember correctly. They have upped their prices quiet a bit in the last year because of demand so to say its a great boat for the money is starting to run out of room. While living in NC I spoke with them and almost put a deposit down but changed my mind and went another route. I have friends that have the copperheads and they love them, the shadow cast looks awesome but as soon as someone builds it they seem to put it up for sale. (weird)

If I was going to build a boat it would be an East Cape Caimen, if I was buying another used boat... It would be a Beavertail.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I've got an SUV 14 with a 20 HP tohatsu. It is a great skiff, what would you like to know? The skiff will handle choppy inshore conditions, but you will get pounded pretty good. Also, the Native SUV is wider than the shadowcast.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

kneedeep said:


> go over to microskiff .com they talk about them over there


^^^^What he said^^^^


----------

